# Hallmark Ornaments 2016



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot to add that I will most likely buy almost all of these!!

Let's see, honestly, I'll probably skip Charlie Brown, the cute ToTer & the Alien Queen. I'd like to see the Alien Queen in person first though. But Finkelstein will DEFINITELY be in my basket next to whatever fire truck they've got this year even if I skip everything else. 

I'm glad they're branching out in the NBC world. I'd love to see ALL the NBC characters get a Hallmark ornament eventually. There's enough in that movie to keep them going at it for years. Just Sally, the Vampires, the Mayor, Lock Shock & Barrel down to the toys, Santa, etc. 

Surprised they've never done a Sally. Or did I miss her somewhere?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh RCIAG, you made me so happy with this post! I'm definitely getting Dr. Finkelstein. And of course I have to get the little vampire toter in the pumpkin to go with the others in that line. The owl ornament looks like it will be gorgeous. I'm on the fence with the new day of the dead skull. It looks so similar to the other one I have that I might pass on that. Um, about Rick from the Walking Dead...I'm sorry but I think he looks more like the Brawny paper towel guy, LOL! I got Daryl last year, so I might get him too. You're right, Daryl was done really, really well (thank goodness!) Maybe I'll have to see the Rick ornament in person to appreciate him. Thanks for sharing. So exciting, can't wait!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was shocked to see this Hallmark Dream Book email this afternoon when I checked my email.

This also reminds me that one of the Hallmark stores near me is closing & I need to get in there & see what they've got left! I don't expect great sales since most of their stuff will go to other stores or straight back to Hallmark.

With their inclusion of Halloween ornaments I'm going to have to get a bigger Halloween tree or maybe a couple more!!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

That Alien ornament is spectacular! I love those Dia de los Muertos ornaments-entirely too cute! The cat from last year (I think) was perfect! You could easily build a party theme around those ornaments!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I need to pick up this years Frosty Friends


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got those too!

I love those little pumpkin diorama ornaments. I really am going to need either a bigger tree or a few more. I might do more instead because then I can put one in each room.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ornament Premiere is July 9-10!!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Sally is a limited release this year, should be released in October! My local Hallmark manager was super awesome and gave me the heads up, he also handwrote her in on my wishlist with Finklestein and the sugar skull!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Only 2 weeks from tomorrow! I can'T WAIT!!


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Hallmark Dreambook page 69, The Nightmare Before Christmas Dr. Finklestein is a magic ornament. Press button to hear dialogue from the classic scene.
On page 85, Trick or Treat, the Peanuts gang is also a magic ornament. Pull the cord to see Snoopy move & hear spooky music.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

PREMIERE IS TOMORROW!

I even got a personalized call from my local Hallmark about it! I won't get there super early but I'll get there & spend way too much money.


----------



## voodooqueen (Jul 7, 2016)

I used to collect Peanuts xmas ornaments, but I can't afford $20+ per ornament anymore.  I might buy the kid's tree for my toddlers to play with, but by the time you buy the tree & the ornaments to go on it, it's hard to justify a $100+ investment for something they'll only play with at Christmas for a couple of years. They are pricing themselves out of business imo - there were 3 Hallmark stores within 20 miles of me, but they've closed 2 in the past 2 years. Sorry I'm a grinch on this topic.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

voodooqueen said:


> I used to collect Peanuts xmas ornaments, but I can't afford $20+ per ornament anymore. I might buy the kid's tree for my toddlers to play with, but by the time you buy the tree & the ornaments to go on it, it's hard to justify a $100+ investment for something they'll only play with at Christmas for a couple of years. They are pricing themselves out of business imo - there were 3 Hallmark stores within 20 miles of me, but they've closed 2 in the past 2 years. Sorry I'm a grinch on this topic.


I hear ya. They are expensive. I stopped buying the Frozen & Mickey ornaments because I realized the the 4 & 3 year old don't know the diff between the fancy, expensive Hallmark ones & the cheap, yet still good looking Walmart ones.

I get half as gifts (a new baby one this year with a new house one & the fire dept. ones) & the rest because I just like them & it's one thing both my husband & I like. He's a sucker for the airplanes & birds, me well you know which ones I want!!

We had a Hallmark close too, in our local mall. But then most indoor malls are sorta dying anyway & the area it's in isn't as high dollar as it once was. I used to love that mall too. It's reeeeallly gone down hill & I think if the anchor stores left it would close all together.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I am sooooooo bumed. I am BROKE this year. I didn't even call my Hallmark to leave a hold list. I will go tomorrow and pick up two and get upset because I cant get the normal 15-25 ornaments that I usually get on the premiere day 
My husband busts my chops every year that we don't need anymore so he is happy.
We used to have like 22 themed trees up but it is dwindling down every year because we are getting old.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, got Finkelstein, the Sugar Skull, & the little vampire in the pumpkin. I also got my fire engines, the 2 grosbeak birds, a Baby's 1st Christmas & an Our Lady of Guadalupe for gifts.

The little pumpkin with the vampire is super cute & even has a little coffin inside. I may get the owl eventually. For some reason I thought it was going to be metal but it's the usual hard resin stuff. I think I'll skip the Charlie Brown Halloween one & the little ToTer.

The Alien one was pretty detailed & awesome looking but I didn't get it either. I was hoping they'd keep up their PoTA line & give us Zira this year or give us a new Universal Monster but maybe those will be on next year's docket.

We'll have to go back for a couple in September for the second round of releases. There's an Elmer Fudd one for a cousin & an airplane my husband would like. 

I understand why they stagger the releases but I don't like it.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wondering, does anybody else go all out for the Ornament Premiere? My wife and I are probably the corniest people ever. We put on Christmas music to drive to the Hallmark before they open and then come home and watch Christmas Vacation and have hot chocolate (not the best option for July in Florida, but its traditional).


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

RCIAG Apologies, wish I'd seen this thread last night... 

The Elmer Fudd ornament, Kill the Wabbit, was released this morning as a limited-quantity ornament. Hope you got it. Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas releases as a limited-quantity ornament at Ornament Debut on October 1st. 

An excellent viewable or downloadable planner that Hallmark ornament collectors use to plan non-Dreambook purchases can be found on Digital Dreambook's website here... http://digitaldreambook.webs.com/planners.htm then click on "2016 Keepsake Ornament Event Planner.pdf". 

The limited-quantity ornaments that released this morning are shown on pages 6 and 7. The limited-quantity ornaments for Ornament Debut on October 1st are on pages 10 and 11. 

If you bookmark the Digital Dreambook website, you'll be able to access the planner each year. 

Today, I got all the Halloween ornaments shown in the back pages of the Dreambook including Dr. Finklestein. Just need Sally now. The ornament, Happy Halloween!, that features the vampire scene inside the jack-o-lantern is one of my favorites this year.

Tonight I have to decide which Christmas ornaments I can afford. Not as many as I want, of course...


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

pumpkinking20 I'm a long time Hallmark ornament collector too. 

I get everything ready to go the night before and try to get to the store before it opens. I then spend the entire morning playing with the ornaments on the wall, throwing what I want into a basket, then begin opening and checking each ornament as I chat with other collectors. I bring a long a magic cord, a variety of batteries, and a philips screw driver. On good years, I get to bring some ornaments home. Other years they all go on layaway.

I always feel like a little kid again at Premiere. Sometimes I get lucky and hook up with another collector who also enjoys pushing all the buttons on the ornaments too. Makes for fun conversation. 

The ornaments I most look forward to are the Halloween ones these days. I saw a sneak peek last year of the Harry Potter ornament, Ollivander's Wand Shop, and was so excited to finally get to see it.

Favorite Christmas ornaments today were "Quill" You Be My Buddy? miniature, page 4, Santa Takes Flight, magic cord, page 17, and Cookie Cutter Christmas, page 22, and the Peanuts ornaments, Pigpen's Snow Angel, page 66, White Water Adventure and Paratrooper Snoopy, page 67. 

Did you have any stand out favorites today?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if Hallmark stores will have those creatively great halloween card storage boxes that I have enjoyed finding in the past. One I have is a haunted house, another a witches spell book. Please post if you see any of those this year. I have a bit of a drive to my nearest Hallmark store and so don't go there much and tend to forget about them until it's too late. Thanks.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Grandma Lise,

Awesome. The ornament premiere has always been a big part of our family tradition ever since I was little. In those days, we lived in rural NC and had to drive all the way to South Carolina to get to the nearest Hallmark. We would leave at about 6am in order to get there when they opened. I still remember when the first Winnie the Pooh ornaments came out, we got them all but Eeyore (this was back before the internet and ebay) we had to ride all the way up to some little town way up in the mountains and beat their closing time to get it. 

My Mom never wanted to do the wish list, she said it took all the fun of picking them out away. I have to admit that I do use the wishlist because it makes it easier, and my wife and I have a great relationship with our store's owner, so he makes sure to help us out with the limited quantities whenever he can. We mainly use the wishlist to make sure we get the Halloween ornaments because our store gets such limited amounts of them that sometimes they never actually make it to the shelves because there are so many pre-orders. 

With all that said, this year looks like a great year. I was super impressed with a lot of ornaments. Some of the ones I thought I wouldn't like were neater than I thought. For example, Doe Eyed Reindeer (pg. 19) was one that I had seen in the pictures and didn't think I would like, but when I saw him in person today, I thought it was the neatest thing. I will have to pick one up before the end of the season. 

My personal favorites this time were the Olivander's Wand Shop, Dr. Finklestein, and the Father Christmas, although there are a lot of others that I really like. I'm also pretty excited about the Winter Warlock from Santa Clause is Coming to Town (pg. 63), but that's not till October. You hardly ever see anything with him in it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oooo Winter Warlock, forgot about him, we'll just have to wait for him & Sally.. My husband loves him too. I'm going to have to go back for Elmer. If they don't have him I'll just put myself on the list for their next shipment.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

pumkinking30, I have a similar memory. I bought all of the 1993 Winnie the Pooh collection except Tigger in 1993 on sale after Christmas. I later back collected the 1991 WTP collection, and many other WTP ornaments from that time period forward. It appears that artist Bob Siedler designed both WTP collections... http://www.hookedonhallmark.com/search.asp?keyword=winnie+the+pooh 

I love those two collections so much, I think I back collected two more sets of the 1993 WTP collection! My son was would have been 5 going on 6 at the time, and I fondly remember reading Winnie the Pooh to him.

Did you push the button on the Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree ornament by chance today? Pooh swings back and forth as the recording of Pooh plays. Love the ornament, but find the anniversary plaque distracting. Having the same problem with the logo on the Wizard of Oz ornaments this year.

The Winter Warlock is a nice ornament. 

One of my favorite Hallmark Halloween décor items last year was the ghost that moved up and down and spinned while playing one of three songs themed appropriately for Halloween...

















It plays the Alfred Hitchcock theme song. Another was Hello Muddah, Hello Faddah. Can't remember the name of the third. Other favorite Hallmark Halloween collections is Hauntington, I think from mid-2000. Still back collecting it as I can. It's great that Hallmark is offering more Halloween themed items again.

Usually they have some Halloween decor items available at Premiere, but not this year. I talked with the manager and she said she anticipated the first shipment next week. I can hardly wait!

I went back to the store tonight to pick up Ollivander's Wand Shop so I could try different incandescent miniature light bulbs with it. Clear bulbs show the blue detailing of the shop interior, the amber bulb casts a nice glow. Not sure which I like better. It's a dark ornament. Not sure how well it will show on my black tree. It will probably be okay though.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Grandma Lise,

I was thinking for Olivanders, I would find one of the single color change LED bulbs that goes slowly through a series of colors (not the strobing ones) and put it in there. I may have to tape it in because the shape probably won't be exact, but I think that would be a neat effect. It would look like new wands are being tried inside. I can probably get one out of one of those party drink cubes or something similar. If not CVS or Walgreens usually has them inside of plastic ghosts that I could easily take apart once their Halloween stuff comes out.

Yes, the WTP Honey Tree ornament is neat. It was one that I picked up yesterday. The anniversary plaque is a little big, but for me it works because they kept it in the style of the signs that the characters had in the movie. If they had done it as a gold plaque or something like that then it would have probably been too much. For the Wizard of Oz ornament, I would have been happier if they would have had little mini characters standing on the road as they appeared in the movie, or even a cutout silhouette of them. If you're a fan of the movie, or have even ever seen it, then you don't really need the title to tell you what it is anyway, and if you haven't seen the movie (there might be somebody that hasn't, I don't know) you probably wouldn't buy the ornament even with the title. That said, we'll still end up getting it because that's pumpkinqueen's collection. She loves that movie.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh pumpkinking30 that is a very interesting idea...

1 or 2 years ago I was on the search for tea lights that change colors. Finally found some inside some small skulls that I disassembled. While it's not possible to access the inside of the ornament, I could paint the tea light body black then attach it to the bottom of the building where there is an opening to insert the miniature light bulb. My collection is in a disorganized state, actually has been for some time. I think I boxed all my tea lights, batteries, etc. in one place. Need to find them. 

I have almost all of the WOZ ornaments. I haven't displayed them yet because I have enough theme trees to put a different one up for the remainder of my years. But will someday. This year, I may put up my Fairy tree because I collected many of the GardenFair pieces recently... http://explore.hallmark.com/gardenfair/ It's so great to see Hallmark doing interesting collections again. 

It's really lovely that you and your wife both enjoy decorating for the holidays. My husband doesn't decorate but he does give me much needed feedback as I refine each design over a period of days. His parents always made holidays special for him growing up so happily, he really enjoys the holidays too.

How do you and your wife decorate for Halloween and Christmas? My Halloween decorating is for our former Boy Scout troop. After they distribute posters to promote our annual fundraiser, Festival of Trees, on Make a Difference Day in late October, we host a Halloween Pizza Party for them at the non-profit that I've supported for 20+ years. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

grandma lise said:


> It's so great to see Hallmark doing interesting collections again.


It is isn't it?

I'm glad they've expanded their lines in general & don't just do Christmas. They have the fairies, Charlie Brown for all seasons, the Halloween stuff, etc.

I still have my little vampire out & keep marveling at the background on him.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The Happy Halloween! ornament that features the vampire and coffin scene is the ornament I most anticipate each year - (this ornament looks much better in person than in the photograph). 

Other favorites this year are "Owl"oween - (this is a stunning ornament; the glitter doesn't show well in the photograph) - Dia de Los Muertos, Dr. Ficklestein, Sally (October Debut limited-quantity ornament), Ollivanders Wand Shop, and A Harry Potter Collection - (all three of these miniature ornaments, particularly Hedwig, are beautifully detailed; they come boxed in a plastic shell making storage easy). 

Yes, it's great to see the return of collections RCIAG. I spoke with the manager at our local store. She's expecting a large Halloween shipment next week. Hoping to take pictures to share here. Usually there's a candy box of some type too.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Dr. F was bigger than I imagined he would be but I''m still obsessed with the fact they decided to pair him with the LE Sally! 
Here's to hoping I can claim one and complete my set haha I live in the bible belt and some people still clutch their pearls around Halloween stuff, but over the past few years it has started to become more competitive.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I really enjoy building theme trees. I'm hoping to build my first Halloween tree this year, but my collection is so disorganized, hope is the key word here. I'm in a Christmas mood at the moment. This is the Polar Express Tree I decorated last year. It's a nine foot tree. This is not my home. I wish it were though!









Close-ups...

Topper - For those who collect, this tree featured 10 of the 2014 Christmas Commemorative ornaments - (clear blue glass ball engraved with snowflakes)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...9/Polar Express 2015/IMG_2607_zps7ytdmmax.jpg

Mid-tree
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...9/Polar Express 2015/IMG_2608_zps5vrlsbgu.jpg

I like to use a variety of glass balls on my theme trees, twinkle lights are fun too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What does Dr. Finkelstein say? I just grabbed him & didn't bother to check him out in the store & I don't want to bother putting in his batteries right now.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I didn't get as many ornaments this year as I've done in years past, but I'm still happy with the three I came home with. I got Dr. Finkelstein, Snoopy's White Water Adventure, and the Happy Halloween vampire in the pumpkin. The vampire pumpkin was my top must have, so I'm tickled I got him. I'm collecting that entire series. Each year's is cuter than the next. I have an ornament hanger on my desk at work and try to display an ornament that's "seasonal" year round. I thought the Snoopy's White Water Adventure would be a perfect July/August summertime themed ornament and it's absolutely adorable. Great detail too. And of course there's Dr. Finkelstein. As someone else said, he was bigger than I thought, but I had to get him. RCIAG, you asked what he said. The two sayings are...

[Dr. F's voice] "That's twice this month you've put deadly nightshade in my tea and run off." [Sally's voice] "Three times!" and
[Dr F's voice] "Sally, you've come back [Sally's voice] "I had to." [Dr F] "For this!" ... meaning her missing limb that's he's holding, LOL! 

Btw, my Hallmark store had to pull all the Peanuts Magic Halloween ornaments of Charlie Brown and Snoopy rising up from the pumpkin. Apparently they were all defective. She said if they discover its more than just a few stores with this problem then Hallmark may do a recall on all of them. And they were also sold out of the Halloween owl ornament, but I got to see the display and its very beautiful. I may have to go back for that one. She thought they'd probably get more in. I've also got my fingers crossed to get the limited edition Sally ornament in October to go with Dr. Finkelstein.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Spookywolf, I bought the Peanuts Halloween ornament. It worked fine. Do you know what the defect was?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I bought the Peanuts Halloween ornament. It worked fine. Do you know what the defect was?


Oh, I'm glad you were one of the lucky ones!  I had it on my list, but they'd even pulled the display down. I believe she said it wouldn't play any sounds. I guess the pull string operates Snoopy so that part was okay. Maybe if it was just a few stores in my area, then the rest might be okay. Guess I'll hope for a second, better shipment.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Grandma Lise,

What a wonderful idea. The Boy Scouts must really enjoy that. I have kicked around the idea of themed trees for a couple years. My Mom always liked to mix and match and have the one centerpiece tree (which we still do), but I would like to take some time to get out all of our ornaments and organize them by themes. In the past we have had 6 Hallmark trees through the house, and 1 that had the family heirloom collection of glass ornaments.
When my Mom passed away, though, her cat (which we inherited) has become very destructive and we are afraid to put much out until after she passes away (she's at least 17 and part of the family, so we have to make her comfortable).
My Dad lives with us, and like your husband, doesn't decorate. Unlike your husband, he doesn't support decorating either. After my Mom passed away, he changed a lot, and became very cynical. He sees decorating as a waste of time and as messing up the house. He also gripes about the decorations if they are not down as quickly as he thinks they should be, so we have to work around him. 
With all that said, we have had to limit our decorating somewhat in the past couple of years, but we still refuse to give in to Dad's idea that holidays are "just another day." My wife and I don't have kids (she couldn't with her medical conditions), so we make it fun for ourselves, and just ignore Dad's eye-rolls when we make a big deal over presents (and yes, Santa still leaves us presents under the tree)


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh good. Relieved. I open and check each ornament before putting them on layaway. For that one, I inserted the button cell batteries and pulled the string. Snoopy moved up and down as it played, I think, one of two recordings of music while Snoopy was laughing, so mine must be okay. Yay! 

Thanks for the heads up. I'll let everyone on Yulelog.com know too. Better to catch problems now so it can be exchanged for a new one if needed.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

pumpkinking30 I missed your new post until just now. 

Theme trees really are a lot of fun once they're built and up. Though once a new theme is chosen I also have fun back collecting Hallmark ornaments on Ebay. One of my favorite decorators is Eileen. I met her through Yulelog.com. She's collected Hallmark ornaments for a long time and incorporates them into her seasonal displays. She decorates for all holidays, Halloween too! Check out her website at http://theseasonalhome.com/ When I view her pictures and videos I get so many ideas. 

It's good that your Dad and your Mom's cat are with you. I can't imagine losing my husband. It must be so hard. It would be nice if he too could enjoy the holidays, but it's good that you and your wife are still able too. Holidays are such a joyful time! 

I want my Mom to come live with us. Not quite sure how to make that happen though. She's on the other side of the country and at age 80 is still going strong with her boyfriend of 5+ years. 

Have you thought about what themes you're interested in doing? Themed tabletop displays are a lot of fun too. I like a mix of old and new so visit thrift stores regularly for Halloween and Christmas décor items. Once you've designed one themed display, it's hard to stop!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Grandma Lise,

I have thought about doing snowman and Santa trees. We could also do a Star Wars Tree if I get the ornaments sorted at any point. I have thought about getting a large black tree from At Home and using it for my Halloween tree, and then refitting it as the Star Wars tree, especially this year with that new Death Star Tree Topper. I may have to do that. We've also talked about doing a Television themed tree because we have a lot of the ornaments from the different shows and cartoons that they have done. 
We were never really good at doing what some people do and picking a theme to buy ornaments around. There are a lot of people at our Hallmark that only buy Santas or only buy the Frosty Friends. We just like the ornaments too much for that. Someday we'll have to figure out a way to limit our collecting, or get a storage unit for them. 
That's good that your Mom has somebody. We keep hoping that my Dad will find someone to get him back to enjoying life again. It's hard though, they were married for 30 years.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think a snowman or Santa tree would be a great theme. My first theme tree was snowflakes and icicles with rotating mirror balls. I liked it so much I recreated it the following year for auction at Festival of Trees. I collect the Making Memories series and would like to do a snowman theme tree too. 

I love your idea of using a full size black tree for your Star Wars theme tree. The Death Star Tree Topper is going to be so awesome. Be sure to submit a wish list for it with your store now if you haven't already. It's going to be hard to get. I purposely chose to not collect Star Wars or Star Trek ornaments even though I enjoy seeing both each year. I already collect way to much, and as you mentioned, I also like a wide variety of themes...

Storage was manageable until I started decorating for Halloween too. Half my storage unit is Halloween now. Part of the reason I enjoy Halloween so much is because I co-coordinate Festival of Trees so by the time Christmas roles around I'm still recovering. More years than not my Christmas tree is decorated after Christmas, as crazy as that sounds, I know. I just have a lot more energy to shop and decorate for Halloween. It also helps that I have two girl friends who like to help me decorate!

I forgot to comment on storage. I store my Hallmark ornaments by year, but once a theme tree has been built and is up, I store all the ornaments together as a theme from that point forward. Prior to boxing it, I take pictures of all the ornaments and store the pictures on my computer so I know which ornaments are stored by that particular theme. If I was smart, I'd list the ornaments in an Excel document too and tape it to the outside of the box.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wonder if Hallmark stores will have those creatively great halloween card storage boxes that I have enjoyed finding in the past. One I have is a haunted house, another a witches spell book. Please post if you see any of those this year. I have a bit of a drive to my nearest Hallmark store and so don't go there much and tend to forget about them until it's too late. Thanks.


Here you go Ghost of Spookie, this year's Hallmark Halloween Candy Box that plays a variety of recordings when the lid is opened...

































To the right is "Maddie the Mad Scientist". She sings and dances along with the song "Monster Mash". I particularly liked the background laboratory sound effects such as liquid bubbling as it's heated. She's $32.95/$17.95 with 3 card purchase. The candy box is $14.95 this year.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's the two displays...

















And here's five of the six ornaments I'm going to buy - (the missing sixth ornament is "Maddie the Mad Scientist"). They're $5.95 each. The "Spooky Ornament House" is $24.95. The two side pieces are hinged. It would fold flat if it wasn't for the center front piece that extends out and inch or so.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

The salt and pepper shakers are cute too. One's a vampire and mummy, $9.95, the other is Linus and Snoopy, $14.95. 

















I collect children's books. This book, It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, caught my attention. Each page pops out and is back lit...









Everything's kid friendly this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to get Maddie & her book for the little 5 year old girl in my life (a cousin's kid). I hate that she's all about Princess things, I'm trying to bring her over to the "dark side" & while this isn't dark it's a baby step in the right direction!

I might get that CB pop up book too.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

[giggle]...I was such a tomboy growing up. To know me now, you'd never guess I'd gotten into a few fist fights with the neighborhood boys. When I dressed up, themes that appealed to me most were witch, gypsy, or pirate.  

I think you'll like Maddie, both the animated character and the book. The story centers on Halloween preparations and a laboratory accident that leads to chaos...


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I picked up the vampire & mummy shaker set yesterday. They're absolutely adorable.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

This one is from the Disney Store but I had to share


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> the salt and pepper shakers are cute too. One's a vampire and mummy, $9.95, the other is linus and snoopy, $14.95.
> 
> View attachment 281991
> 
> ...


love it all!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Dropped by our local store yesterday. There's also a Haunted House tin that contains milk chocolate caramels. Just saw it yesterday. Love the artwork. Planning to use my $5 off coupon from my July purchase receipt to get it in August. 

Hallmark now has more Halloween items on their website... http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ But the Halloween tin of chocolates isn't pictured or described... 

These tins - (a collection of 5 houses and shops last Christmas) - are expected to resume again this Christmas. I knew a Halloween one was coming, but had forgotten.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> There's also a Haunted House tin that contains milk chocolate caramels. Just saw it yesterday. Planning to use my $5 off coupon from my July purchase receipt to get it.
> 
> Hallmark now has more Halloween items on their website... http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ But no tin of chocolates...hmm, will keep looking for it...


ooooo thanks let me check it out!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

grandma lise said:


> Dropped by our local store yesterday. There's also a Haunted House tin that contains milk chocolate caramels. Just saw it yesterday. Love the artwork. Planning to use my $5 off coupon from my July purchase receipt to get it in August.
> 
> Hallmark now has more Halloween items on their website... http://www.hallmark.com/halloween/halloween-products/ But the Halloween tin of chocolates isn't pictured or described...
> 
> These tins - (a collection of 5 houses and shops last Christmas) - are expected to resume again this Christmas. I knew a Halloween one was coming, but had forgotten.


I Love it all!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

grandma lise said:


> Here you go Ghost of Spookie, this year's Hallmark Halloween Candy Box that plays a variety of recordings when the lid is opened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked up the book. It's great and the same size as the Witch's Spell Book and Potions from a prior year. Thanks for the photos. Maddie is so cute! I might go back and get her. I have Frankie from a few years back and they would look cute together and fit into the mad lab theme. Looks like they switched the 3-card purchase to her instead of the book which in the past they sold as a greeting card box. 

The store I went to was a Hallmark company store, not an independent (apparently they can order what they want so may not carry everything), but they weren't set up yet so this is a first peek for me. They were nice enough to look through boxes in the back for me and set it aside. Picked it up the next day sight unseen!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh hey, almost forgot to mention when I went into my store to pick up the Spell Book, I got two register tapes. One for my receipt and the second one giving me $5 off $10 purchase made in the month of August. Thinking I'll use that when I go back to pick up Maddie and some cards and maybe something else.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Second round of ornament premieres is this weekend!!

So go get your Sally & Rick Grimes. Though they're not together because Sally is TOTALLY not Rick's type.


Here's the ornaments some here might be interested in:

Rick Grimes from Walking Dead. Personally I don't think it looks like Andrew Lincoln, but whatevs. If you just saw it on a tree & didn't know specifically it was Rick & no one told it was Rick you'd think "why do they have an angry, bearded man with a gun on their tree?" Maybe hanging together with Daryl it would be OK but I'm totally not buying Angry Bearded Guy with Gun.









Draculaura from Monster High










Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas










Here's the rest of the Oct. 1 premieres & the second link is the limited quantity ones:
http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-ornaments-od-preview/


http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-or...antity/?icid=brws_ps_brws_kpsk_ornament_debut


I'll be there Saturday definitely buying Sally, Winter Warlock (he's my husband's fave from Santa Claus is Comin' to Town). Maybe a few others, I dunno.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks RCIAG for the reminder, pictures and links. I need to dig out my dreambook and fliers to figure out what I need to pick up this Saturday.

For those who normally don't collect Hallmark ornaments, here's a few tips and strategies...

Sally is a limited quantity ornament so will sell quickly in some stores at Ornament Debut on Saturday, October 1st. If you miss out on her, you'll be able to find her on Ebay, but for a higher price. How quickly she sells varies greatly from store to store.

Most Hallmark stores, specifically Corporate stores, are not allowed to pull and hold limited quantity ornaments ahead of time, but some of the independent stores can, but may or may not. Call and ask, be sure to specify that it's a limited quantity ornament you after. (Happily, other ornaments can be pulled and held a head of time in most stores).

If they can't "pull and hold", ask what time they will open for Ornament Debut, also how many people are typically there at opening. If the sales associate is newer and doesn't know, ask her or him to find out for you.

This will give you an idea of what to expect so you can plan ahead.

I personally try to be there at opening so I can find and put in my basket each of the limited quantity ornaments I want upon arrival. Some of you may also be interested in the Cat Woman limited quantity ornament. 

The availability of any limited quantity ornament is driven by how well Hallmark anticipates demand. It varies. Like most things, limited quantity ornaments are often under or over produced.

If you miss out on Sally, sometimes you can find one by calling the Hallmarks within driving distance. Some stores may allow you to purchase over the phone with a credit card and may or may not be willing to ship. Some will hold the ornament for pick up within a specific time period. Stores vary in their policies. 

It's rare that I'm unable to get an ornament I want the morning of Ornament Debut, but when it happens, I have a friend pick one up for me in another city or I buy it on Ebay. I try to not get too stressed about it, but it's easier and less costly to pick up the ornament at our local store.

Good luck!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Luckily my Catwoman and Sally will be on hold for me


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I got my Sally & it was the last one! I also got Winter Warlock & a cardinal. 

Got this freebie too, Sweet Toot Tuba. Not sure what I'll do with it, most likely give it away.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack-o-lanterns created by Hallmark artists - (found it on another collecting forum today and thought you all would enjoy it too!)...

http://www.thinkmakeshareblog.com/decorating-pumpkins-with-hallmark-keepsake-artists/ 

Ornament Debut went well today. Had no problem getting Sally. Yay! 

For those who enjoy decorating for fall, Autumn Blessings, designed by Marjolein Bastin, is a lovely ornament - (located with the other limited quantity ornaments)...

http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/k...by-marjolein-bastin-ornament-1795QXE3151.html


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh...came across a picture of The Raven, one of the Halloween ornaments for next year. It compliments this year's Happy "Owl"oween ornament - ( http://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/keepsake-ornaments/happy-owloween-halloween-ornament-1595QFO5244.html )...

The Raven, Sneak Peek for 2017








Happy "Owl"oween, 2016








More sneak peeks can be found on http://digitaldreambook.webs.com/ in the "Latest News!" section: Nightmare Before Christmas, Beetle Juice, and Harry Potter. Registration is required. It's a favorite site of Hallmark collectors.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to another Hallmark for a card & bought these cuties from 2010!










I am also trying to decide if I wanna get a big black tree now or keep up the small trees, because if I keep buying JUST Hallmark Halloween ornaments & never buy any other ornament (which is just CRAZY TALK but just go with it for now), I'm going to run out of room & small trees. As it is now there's a couple of the ornaments from last year that are too big for the small trees so I'm putting them up elsewhere.

My problem with a big tree is, as I mentioned in the Halloween tree thread, I don't really have room for one & I feel like it'll make my Christmas tree less special AND more work.

I might just get a larger table top one. My current one is 2' so I might just get a 3' or 4' one. We really don't use our DR table for actual dining so it won't get in the way.

Oh the Halloween lover's dilemma!!


----------

